# VBA: How to Combine 4 Files into 1 File to create a master-sheet that reflects a dashboard?



## La_Flame77 (Dec 28, 2022)

Heyyy I am a new excel learner!! who is willing to automate the HR process of updating the master-sheet manually each month. Your kind advice and assistance is highly appreciated


----------



## alansidman (Dec 28, 2022)

Look at tutorials on Power Query "Appending Documents."


----------

